# blackberries!



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I enjoy outdoor gardening, especially if I can eat or drink the result.

long time till harvest here, but this season I'm getting a lot
of flowers and I've got high hopes for the blackberry crop.

click the thumb for a bigger image.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wooo hooo i got my garden started and its doing great as well. i just cant keep cooper my dog from eating my tasty lettuces. annndd he ate all my broccoli plants, black berry plant and my grape plantlet. 

but i have successfully am growing my 8 tomato varieties and 10 lettuces, an uncountable amout of radishes and green bell pepper plants. woo hoo i hope your black berry plants are very plentiful for you.

out


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

and there i thought you were going to talk about the cellphone...


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Nice!!! I just planted many fruit trees in my back yard in the last few months.

What other varieties of fruit/berry shrubs do you have in your yard?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

not so much now, I also have heritage red raspberries and some black raspberries just planted. My yard was shaded 3/4 by a large maple which is now gone. So this year I'll start more plantings. I wish I was in a warmer zone and I could plant mango and pomegranate, but I'll try to make the best of what I have. I did find kiwis that grow in zone 5 and I'll probably put some of them on a fence. I plan to plant Ben Sarek black currants and Hinnomaki red gooseberries as well, and some triple crown blackberries for the thornlessness and high yield

speaking of blackberries, I stopped by a friends house yesterday on the way home from work. He's in a rural area and behind his property was an overgrown field. In the field we found about one acre of wild blackberries. big big harvest this year and a nice find! makes my pitiful row on a city lot look like nothing. near an abandoned trailer at the edge of a wooded area we found a large patch of raspberries.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

These grow everywhere in my local area. We pick about 10Kg (22lb) every season and make lots of blackberry and apple pies! Yummeee.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

no blackberry fruits for me yet george but the wild raspberries are producing well. pies and cobblers from the people I give berries to, I'll be making some wine after I collect enough.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks good Adam. In my neck of the woods here, they grow wild, and it's a find when you happen upon a patch of them. You just have to be careful not to get all scratched up while picking. 

There's lots of planted blueberry fields (farms) in the county also, and last wkd we went picking. Ended up with 7.5 lbs of blueberries, this was Sunday, now they're all but gone!  Love the big ones that look like grapes!


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

blueberries - yum! I dont know of any blueberry picking locations close by; here its mainly strawberries, raspberries, blackberries and melons. And miles of corn. Then orchard fruits closer to fall.

today another 12 lb 13 oz of black raspberries adding to my total. I'm going for 50lb this season. 
I think I'll make it next week. this has turned out to be a *very* good year for raspberries.

when blackberries are ripe here, my goal is 100lb of fruit. They are very productive but also scratchy with angry thorns. I should wear a long sleeved shirt but I keep telling myself its too hot for that.


----------

